# Coventry Golf Club 3rd August



## Fish (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm hosting Fabian (Farneyman) at my club on the above date with a tee time around 10am, there's nothing in our club diary so just need to contact them Monday to confirm, but, it would be nice to get another 2 forumites to join us to make up a 4-ball.

So, any takers, full details to to be confirmed so please state your interest now.

I can get you on for only Â£20 which for the quality of my course is amazing value :thup:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm hosting Fabian (Farneyman) at my club on the above date with a tee time around 10am, there's nothing in our club diary so just need to contact them Monday to confirm, but, it would be nice to get another 2 forumites to join us to make up a 4-ball.

So, any takers, full details to to be confirmed so please state your interest now.

I can get you on for only Â£20 which for the quality of my course is amazing value :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Like your post Robin, good on ya :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 17, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Like your post Robin, good on ya :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Correct.

Looking forward to this and hopefully another pair can join us.


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2016)

This is all booked now and confirmed through my Pro shop, it doesn't need to be a rigid time if that helps anyone else but around the 10am mark is ideal, so, any takers to make up the 4-ball around my course, you also get to meet the one and only Farneyman


----------



## Danielms (Jul 22, 2016)

If there is still space would be happy to play.


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2016)

Danielms said:



			If there is still space would be happy to play.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's 3 so far.  

Where have you been for 2 years? Where you playing now, still at the Belfry?


----------



## Danielms (Jul 22, 2016)

Been more or a lurker than poster over the last 2 years.  Had a lot going on last year and this which has curtailed my golf somewhat.  

Joined Nuneaton and playing there.  Father in law is a member and next years vice-captain and other family are also members there.  10 minutes down the road so a lot better travelling time and a more friendly family environment.


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2016)

Danielms said:



			Been more or a lurker than poster over the last 2 years.  Had a lot going on last year and this which has curtailed my golf somewhat.  

Joined Nuneaton and playing there.  Father in law is a member and next years vice-captain and other family are also members there.  10 minutes down the road so a lot better travelling time and a more friendly family environment.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there from around 9.15, so be there anytime that suits you with the view of teeing off at 10-ish.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm getting confused  I thought you were playing at Woodhall Spa that day? Think I'm losing it! :mmm:


Fish said:



			I'm hosting Fabian (Farneyman) at my club on the above date with a tee time around 10am, there's nothing in our club diary so just need to contact them Monday to confirm, but, it would be nice to get another 2 forumites to join us to make up a 4-ball.

So, any takers, full details to to be confirmed so please state your interest now.

I can get you on for only Â£20 which for the quality of my course is amazing value :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm getting confused  I thought you were playing at Woodhall Spa that day? Think I'm losing it! :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You scared me into looking then, Woodhall Spa is on Tuesday the 2nd


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			You scared me into looking then, Woodhall Spa is on Tuesday the 2nd
		
Click to expand...

Scared me too... 

Hope I play better than yesterday


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 30, 2016)

Anyone interested in making this a 4ball?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 31, 2016)

If I'm fit enough to play at Woodhall Spa on Tuesday I could stay over somewhere & make up your four-ball on Wed. Let me now by email or PM when you're planning on teeing-off on Wed.


Farneyman said:



			Anyone interested in making this a 4ball?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			If I'm fit enough to play at Woodhall Spa on Tuesday I could stay over somewhere & make up your four-ball on Wed. Let me now by email or PM when you're planning on teeing-off on Wed.
		
Click to expand...

Looking to tee off around 10am, no earlier.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 1, 2016)

Can't do this or Woodhall Spa. Wrist is still damaged goods :mmm: Have fun, catch you later in the year 



Fish said:



			Looking to tee off around 10am, no earlier.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks to Fish for the hospitality and generosity today. 

Not sure what I hate most now, trees on a golf course or rush hour traffic in Birmingham  

Really enjoyed the course and it was nice to put another couple of forum names to faces. Robin and Daniel were both a pleasure to play with. My type of golfers who want to see every putt holed  

The course was in fantastic condition and the speed of the putting green scared me and I struggled to get the pace of the greens on the course. Holed nothing of length until our 14th when I drilled a 20 footer for par  Was disappointed to 3 putt my last hole of the day missing a tiddler of a 2nd putt.

Scorewise the less said the better but lets just say countback is a bummer lol and well done Fish!

I hit plenty of fairways but some of them were via the trees :fore: Struggled with short approach shots and shots from the semi around the greens but that was more due to the type of linksy shots I'm used to playing that simply don't work in this course conditions.

Another example of why I think the forum is great. A fantastic chance to play a superb course that without forum wouldn't have been possible.

Going to try and post a couple of photos I took during the round.

* Any tip on uploading photos - just spent 15 mins trying :-(

LOL can't believe the one that I have managed to upload :whoo:


----------



## Danielms (Aug 4, 2016)

Great day in good company. 

Thanks to Robin for hosting and also Fabian.  Course was in fantastic condition and thoroughly enjoyable to play.  Its a course I think you need to play a few times to know where you should be going.  

A few pars along the way also helped but some dross as well.


----------

